# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Specilized Epic oder Stumpjumper?

## Lars :D

hey,
ich will mir jetzt ein neues bike zulegen weil mein altes stumpjumper zu klein ist und langsam kaputt geht.
jetzt weiß ich nur nicht obs ein epic oder ein stumpi werden soll.
ich mein braucht man 150mm federweg?
die einzigsten modelle die für mich in frage kommen sind: 

stumpjumper fsr expert carbon evo 2012 (4500€)

epic expert carbon evo 2012 (4300€

s-works epic carbon 2011 (5000€ leicht gebraucht)

die preise sind sehr hoch aber da ich jeden tag fahre denke ich sollte es was gutes leichtes sein.
ich bin vor 2 tagen mal das s-works epic gefahren und muss sagen es ist megaaa!  :Big Grin: 
ich werde morgen ein epic expert carbon evo gelihen kriegen und werde das mal testen.
aber ich weiß halt nicht ob 100mm federweg reichen. 
ich will so im wald fahren und auch mal etwas härtere abfahrten machen. 
deswegen denke ich eher das stumpi.
wie findet ihr das stumpjumper fsr expert carbon evo 2012?

sry wenn es etwas sinnlos rüberkommt  :Wink: 
beantwortet am besten die fragen:

reichen 100mm federweg? (leichte downhills, lange touren, auch mal in die alpen fahren)
kann man mit dem stumpjumper gut klettern? 12kg bei 150mm federweg.

----------


## noox

Es kommt halt darauf an, ob du bergauf oder bergab Spaß haben willst. Ich will bergauf nix ausreißen und hab ein 160 mm Enduro mit 14,5 kg und möcht mir wieder sowas in der Größenordnung - aber wenn möglich mindestens 1 kg leichter - aufbauen. 150 mm ist sicher auch OK.

Aber 100 mm ist für mich ein Cross-Country Bike. Ich hatte zuvor ein 130 mm Bike. War ein älteres Modell mit steilem Lenkwinkel. Mit dem bin ich die ganze Zeit auf der Fresse gelegen, weil ich einfach den Umstieg vom Downhiller auf dieses Bike nicht gepackt habe. 

Paar Freunde haben den Stumpjumper Evo und sind sehr begeistert. 

Meiner Meinung nach kann dir bei dieser Entscheidung keiner helfen. Du musst zuerst selber wissen, ob du ein XC-Bike zum Bergauffahren willst, oder ein All-Mountain-Tourenbike mit super Bergabqualitäten.

----------


## Lars :D

danke schonma für die antwort noox  :Smile: 

mir gehts es darum beides zu können.
ich will schnell bergauf und schnell bergab sein.
aber ich habe mich jetzt für das stumpjumper entschieden und habe sau viel glück gehabt. ich habe mir jetzt das aller letzte bike in xl bestellen lassen.  :Smile: 

kennt ihr die big5 strecke in saalbach hinterglemm? die is ja iwi mit 5 gondeln fahren undso bla. kann man die mit dem stumpi fahren?

----------


## noox

Big5: Perfektes Bike dazu. Gratuliere! Wirst sicher viel Freude haben!

----------


## smOoh

mein Bruder hat das Camber (120mm)... das geht mega mäßg nach vorne.. wäre vll ein guter Kompromiss!

----------


## Lars :D

wie ist das eigl mit dem carbon rahmen?
hält der bei 95kg fahrergewicht auch alles aus?

ne smOoh das camber ist nicht so mein ding. außerdem muss es einfach ein carbon rahmen sein  :Wink:  

danke noox  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Brechen kann alles. Aber grad ein XL Rahmen muss für 95 kg auch ausgelegt sein. 

Ich denke, dass Hersteller wie Specialized schon ausreichend Erfahrung mit Carbon-Rahmen gesammelt haben. Klar - noch weit nicht so viel wie mit Alu. Karbon-Rahmen können aber natürlich genauso reißen, wie Alu-Rahmen. Bei Alu sieht man's ja zu genüge (vorallem im DH-Bereich). Prinzipiell glaube ich, dass Karbon-Rahmen momentan sicher stärker ausgelegt sind als Alurahmen. Aber da weniger Erfahrung da ist, kann natürlich sein, dass ein Karbon-Rahmen eher Konstruktionsfehler hat als ein Alurahmen. Aber wie gesagt: Da die Hersteller einen Ruf zu verlieren haben, sind sie bei Carbon eher noch vorsichtig. Und bei großen Herstellern gibt's normalerweise keine Probleme mit Garantie bei Rahmenbruch.

----------


## Lars :D

gut danke dann werde ich da denke ich keine angst haben müssen das es so schnell bricht. gut danke  :Wink:

----------


## mantra

Da Du schon eines bestellt hast, ist dieser Kommentar schon fast überflüssig, aber....

auf nem Epic bekommt man bergab einfach nur Angst wenn man DH Räder gewohnt ist! Der Lenkwinkel ist abartig steil! 

Das Stumpi Evo ist ein geniales Do-It-All-Bike welches sowohl bergauf als auch bergab viel Spass macht. Ich bin kürzlich von einem 2011er Enduro auf ein aktuelles Stumpi Evo umgestiegen und muss sagen dass das Stumpi auf jeden Fall das universellere Rad ist!
Auf normalen Feld-Wald und Wiesentrails macht es mir mehr Spass als das Enduro, da es agiler im Handling ist, imo mehr Feedback gibt und durch sein tieferes Innenlager besser um Kurven geht.
Auf technischen Anstiegen bleibe ich mit den Pedalen jedoch deutlich öfter hängen als mit dem Enduro.

Abgesehen von der Gabel merke ich kaum Steifigkeitsunterschiede zwischen beiden Rädern.

Da ich eine "Bastel-Evo" basierend auf einem Elite-Rahmen fahre, habe ich einen Float Dämpfer mit Brain. Seit dem ich dieses Rad fahre kann ich auch wieder Runden mit den lokalen XC Jungs drehen ohne gleich mit der Zunge den Boden zu polieren  :Wink:

----------


## Lars :D

hey danke
ne bestellt ises noch net.
es wurde bei specialized nur erstmal bis heute reserviert ich rufe da nacher an und bestelle es  :Smile: 
ich bin das s-works epic mal gefahren und muss sagen es ist abnormal geil.
und ich werde max. mal in saalbach sowas wie die big 5 challenge undso fahren aber denke da reichen 100mm net.
deswegen nehme ich jetzt das stumpi.
könnt ihr mal sagen wie der dämpfer ist? is der super weich und spricht bei jedem kieselstein super an wie mein 2010er?
ich fahre ihn bei 25-30% sag und er spricht sowas von soft und sensibel an das man kein schlagloch mehr merkt.
habe ihn jetzt aber mal zum service eingeschikt ich hoffe der vom 2012er stumpi wird genau so sein *_*

----------


## noox

Hab nur die Stumpjumper Evos von ein paar Freunden testgedrückt. Aber das Ansprechverhalten ist ganz was anderes als ich es bis jetzt von som All-Mountain-Bikes mit Luftdämpfer gewohnt war. Also wirklich feinfühliges Ansprechverhalten und dann schön progressiv.

----------


## Lars :D

sry doofe frage ähm was bedeutet progressiv?

----------


## noox

es geht um die Kennlinie eines Dämpfer oder einer Federgabel. Progressiv, linear, degressiv.

Je weiter man eine Federgabel oder einen Dämpfer komprimiert, umso mehr Kraft ist nowendig. Wenn man da ein Diagramm zeichnet, mehrere Messpunkte vergleicht und dabei eine Linie herauskommt, dann ist es linear. Wenn die notwendige Kraft aber höher sein muss, bzw. sich mit Erhöhung der Kraft das Federelement weniger komprimieren lässt, ist es progressiv. Umgekehrt ist es degressiv.

Progressiv ist also, wenn es am Anfang eher weich ist, und gegen Ende härter wird. Am Anfang arbeitet es gut, am Ende hat man Durchschlagsschutz. 

Hier ist das auch nochmals erklärt: www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=842

----------


## Lars :D

heydanke jetzt weiß ich es  :Smile:  vielen dank.ich kenn mich mit den fachwörtern net so aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hausmaus451

> hey
> danke jetzt weiß ich es  vielen dank.
> ich kenn mich mit den fachwörtern net so aus


Du hast dir ja das Stumpjumper gekauft, aber war es von den Fahrgefühl sehr anders als ein Epic? Lohnt sich der Umstieg von einem Epic 29'' 2011 auf einen Stumpjumper 29'' 2011? Federweg Unterschied 30mm

----------

